
Uber for the First Time Increases Fares in Nine Cities - prostoalex
http://ridesharedashboard.com/2015/03/19/uber-for-the-first-time-increases-fares-in-nine-cities/
======
foobarqux
The cited "overall" increases are calculated in a senseless way by taking the
average of the base, minute, and mile increases. Since most of the minute and
mile increases are larger than the base rate increase the actual increase in
fare will skew higher.

------
warewolf
I've always wondered what is the percentage Uber keeps from each purchase?

